
TCP Transport Advancements in Windows 10 and Server 2016 (Anniversary Update) - benaadams
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2016/07/18/announcing-new-transport-advancements-in-the-anniversary-update-for-windows-10-and-windows-server-2016/
======
benaadams
Also http/2 for IIS and Packet Direct which are already in the current Win 10
and Server 2016

